# Merry 2nd Christmas/Happy New Year to me!



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my Fire today from my in-laws (they're the BEST!) today! I haven't gotten to play with it yet though because they can't remember their wifi password.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for the Fire, Oh, no for the password!  Do they have Fios?  It's written on the router if they do.  Unless they changed it, which they would probably remember if they did....

Betsy


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay for the Fire, Oh, no for the password! Do they have Fios? It's written on the router if they do. Unless they changed it, which they would probably remember if they did....
> 
> Betsy


They have a Qwest modem/router & probably never changed the password. To be honest, I had to explain wifi to them last night(not techno savvy at all ).

No biggie though, I'll be home in a few hours & can set up my beloved new toy then. Saves me a day on the free Prime too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> They have a Qwest modem/router & probably never changed the password. To be honest, I had to explain wifi to them last night(not techno savvy at all ).
> 
> No biggie though, I'll be home in a few hours & can set up my beloved new toy then. Saves me a day on the free Prime too!


Try "admin"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

or "password"

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Or, it might not have one at all!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

You might also look on the router itself.  I set up my Aunt's Fire over the weekend and the password for her Qwest router is on the label.  It wasn't called password but I can't recall off hand what it was called - verification ID maybe?


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Found it! They had changed it, but with a little searching on their laptop I found it. New Fire is all up & running! Took a while to get everything off the carousel but I've already got my email set up & played Fruit Ninja.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, congratulations and Happy New Year! 

I have the "old" Kindle, but I am interested in how the Fire is received. Let us know how your's works out. I know you will have a lot of fun with it.


----------

